# Please help me sex my Azureus.



## Naturian (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello!

I'm having a difficult time breeding my Azureus. 

I've have a trio, which is very confusing. I use to believe I had two males and a female. 

I know I have a female for sure, because I've found eggs. The female I suspect is larger than the other two and hunched but with large toepads. 

Can you help me with this one please?

I think it's a male.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks female to me
Buddy


----------

